# Where to fish.....Legally????



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Adam Waszak said:


> A couple of things here first- yes the county has a right of way but the county also owns gravel pits etc and you are not allowed in them nor are you allowed to have a picnic on the side of the highway because it is reserved for county use not public use.
> AW


A 'right of way' is really, an 'easment' the ownership of the property remains with the owner/tax payer of the property. The county has the right of 'use' but doesn't own the property - 

ferg....


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes Ferg my point was people often think this easment allows public use when it does not. Thank you for clearing this up now enter a dog in the fight better be a big one thought because I think it is unfortunately a losing battle :lol: 

AW


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Hey, I feel for ya. We're all in the same predicament. When I was young it was nothing to fish a small trout stream across whole square mile sections. Neighbors were neighborly back then and people were typically freindly. Unfortunately alot has changed. My son won't ever get to experince some of the niceties in life that I took for granted. It's a damn shame.  It boils down to the degradation of respect that people have for one another. It used to be "love thy neighbor", now it's "don't trust thy neighbor" or "screw thy neighbor". People used to say hello and good morning to complete strangers as they walked by, now people try to avoid eye contact. No Trust.

I don't like it, nor I can't change it.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

Banditto said:


> wildlife chaser, if there was a property association for your property and they voted to have the road paved would you pay or would the county pay? If you would then you own to the center of the road, granted the county controls that section.
> 
> And I hate to say it but I wouldn't want the liability of somebody fishing from my property. My taxes and insurance are outrageous as it is. And if they said that anybody could fish it you know the insurance companies would have to account for that meaning I would be paying more.
> 
> I understand where a lot of you are coming from, this land is your land, this land is my land... There are a lot of prisitine public access streams and rivers in MI.


the people that i bought the house from payed to have are road paved.
and on the other it's in the law book it says that land owners are not resondable for hunters and fishermen on there property.

i don't know i may be a dreamer but i would like to believe tht if you ask you would beable to gain the right to fish. come on it's a fish it not a ten point buck.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

own 120 acres with a small stream (not navigable) crossing the property. I PAY the taxes. The road right of way is just that--a right of way for traffic only. Ask me and I'll let you fish. You would be surprised at the number of people that assume it is their right to fish that stream. I always avoid direct confrontation, but sometimes it makes me angry. If you want exclusive use of some land, then you will have to purchase it.

I suggest you ask--and maybe even offer to help the property owner out with a little upkeep on the place. I'll bet (for fishing anyhow) you will get more yes answers than no answers.

Steve


----------

